# Sticky  Another Hysterosa



## Lilly may

Hi Ladies

I need another session of Hysterosa, tube un blocking.  
I have had it done before and it wasn't too bad, but have since had an ectopic pregnancy and had the other tube removed.  
The remaining tube was still blocked after the last attempt but the doctor wants to try again after 3 months of healing after the ectopic, has any one been through this, with success and or can i expect a bit more pain this time ?

LM


----------



## Choice4

Lily
Sorry to hear about your tubes
I wonder why the Dr is trying to unblock the 2nd tube, would it not be better for you to go staight to ivf, and bypass the tubes, and avoid any more problems
Sometimes i onder if trying to unblock it tends to cause more problems


----------



## Lilly may

Hi

Although it is blocked, it looked normal in the surgery, so I guess as I have been pregnant before easily, they want me to try naturally?

LM


----------

